# Folorn House, Coleby Grange, February 2015



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2015)

OK, haven’t done a report for a while so here is a modest return. This derelict house is nothing spectacular with nothing much left inside but here’s a report anyway. This is an abandoned house by the side of the road near Coleby Grange just south of Lincoln. Stumbled across the place accidentally. Not sure how long the place has been in this state for and haven’t been able to find any history. Anyhow, here’s how an estate agent trying to sell this rather forlorn place would have described it!

Free-standing detached property:


img7511 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Drain-pipe in need of slight attention:


img7534 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7533 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front door supplied but in need of some repair:


img7517 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Airy lounge with ample space for new fireplace:


img7523 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Original plaster on most of the walls:


img7512 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Flooring beams present but in need of some refurbishment:


img7516 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Well-ventilated sitting room:


img7520 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Electrics in need of slight modernisation:


img7532 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Colourful stairs lead to second floor:


img7526 by HughieDW, on Flickr

First bedroom has over half of its floor still in-situ


img7527 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Exposed original brickwork in the second bedroom

img7530 by HughieDW, on Flickr

and sweeping views:


img7524 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK – that’s it. Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2015)

I like your descriptions!!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> I like your descriptions!!



Ha ha. Cheers Flyboys..had to add something as this poor old derp is a bit threadbare!


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 21, 2015)

Creating real value in property and places. 
Charging the earth for a couple of newspaper ads, driving around like a moron in a sign written smart car 
I could continue about estate agents but it might be considered a rant.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Creating real value in property and places.
> Charging the earth for a couple of newspaper ads, driving around like a moron in a sign written smart car
> I could continue about estate agents but it might be considered a rant.



Yup....can relate to that having just moved myself!


----------



## evilnoodle (Feb 21, 2015)

I love the colours on the stairs


----------



## SxRetired (Feb 21, 2015)

Hughied, 

Would you be an Estate Agent by profession?


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2015)

Never! I have _some_ morals ;-)


----------



## smiler (Feb 21, 2015)

Ideal for Do it yourself enthusiast, Liked it, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice work Hughie
I wandered if this was the place with the rainbow staircase
Lincolnshire is a good hunting ground for derps


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Nice work Hughie
> I wandered if this was the place with the rainbow staircase
> Lincolnshire is a good hunting ground for derps



Cheers mate. I should have titled the thread The Rainbow Staircases House.


----------



## Rob2210 (Feb 27, 2015)

Great shots. FYI that drain pipe is upto code lol


----------

